

The Kopp-Etchells effect - Swizec
http://nautil.us/blog/mystery-in-motion-beauty-in-battle

======
swamp40
I've been a huge fan of Michael Yon's for years.

I _still_ read his posts every day, even though he's been pissing his life
away in Thailand the last few years.

His posts and pictures from Iraq and Afghanistan were so poignant and
heartfelt that...dunno, I can't even finish the sentence.

I would compare him to Ernie Pyle, but that just seems like a disservice to
both.

I didn't see his original post linked anywhere - where he explains his naming
of the Kopp-Etchells effect, so here it is: [http://www.michaelyon-
online.com/the-kopp-etchells-effect/pa...](http://www.michaelyon-
online.com/the-kopp-etchells-effect/page-2.htm)

~~~
scrrr
Just curious: Why is Thailand bad? It seems that this guy still produces good
work, so how is he pissing his life away?

~~~
swamp40
I dunno, maybe I just expect too much? I suppose when you're at the top, it is
just _down_ in all directions from there.

He _is_ writing another book - The Bomb Boys. And his daily output of
articles, etc. is impressive (even if there is a sense of _glory days_ about
lots of them).

1) It seems like lots of ex-pats wander into Thailand and fade into the
sunset.

2) He keeps _talking_ about going back into the action (Korea, Syria, Libya
back to Afghanistan, etc.), but never quite gets there.

Maybe I'm wrong? Who am I to judge?

